# Putnam co hunting club



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 17, 2005)

We are looking for 6 new members for the 2005/2006  hunting season.It's a year round hunting club with a 20ac duck/bass pond. Dues are $350.00 a year.
1200ac with a mix of hardwoods,fields,pines ,power lines,(NO cut overs).We take about 35 deer every year off the land.


----------



## Sawman (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hunting Club*

Mike 
You Have A Pm.
Sawman


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 17, 2005)

any turkey or hogs, and any size to deer?


----------



## First Light (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hunting Club*

How many total members: is there camping year round: are visitors allowed, and when can I look at the land?


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 17, 2005)

No hogs and don't won't em,but we do have Turkey,Duck Deer,Dove,Dogs


----------



## B Young (Mar 17, 2005)

You have a pm


----------



## First Light (Mar 17, 2005)

*Putnam Co.*

Mike, sent you a pm.
First Light


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 17, 2005)

Mike,
I like more info...Location, # of members, general rules etc...
7mag hunter


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 17, 2005)

I will reply to all parties interested in the hunting club but I will need an e-mail address for each of you so I can forward the information on the club. Please send me a pm with your e-mail address.  Thank you for your interest.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2005)

interested ,please e-mail info at projectcreations@aol.com
                                                         thanks


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 18, 2005)

*where ????*

Hey Mke  , are you off of hwy 441 before you get to Eatanton  , how many members total'  and do you check -in or  share stands or  what ????   how about 4-wheelers  ??
  when do you pay dues  ???    thanks  w/t


----------



## craig vaughan (Mar 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## short stop (Mar 18, 2005)

PM SENT    --Short Stop


----------



## jjy (Mar 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

PM SENT  With E-mail Address


----------



## firebiker (Mar 19, 2005)

om sent also


----------



## Jkidd (Mar 19, 2005)

Mike you still get to fish in that lake?? Guys Ill tell ya I looked at this place 2yrs ago and its a beautiful piece of property. I would of joined except its ruffly 4hrs from my house. I seen alot of deer sign while looking at the place that day. Mike seemed like a good guy that run a good club. I remember a good bit of hardwoods on the property and some agriculture fields on/bordering it also. Theres a big ole kudzu patch on it also that had alot of deer trails going through it. Good looking place just wish it was closer to home for me. If your looking for a good club or gun guru Mike is ya man.

Jason


----------



## Scorpian46 (Mar 19, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## First Light (Mar 20, 2005)

*Putnam Co.*

PM sent.


----------



## .41 Blackhawk (Mar 21, 2005)

My partner and I are interested. 

Thanks,
Frank
TheCopperMonster@msn.com


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 21, 2005)

I have  sent out all replys to pm's  out as of 3/21/05. If by chance someone  has been left out ,please pm me.
  Thanks, Mike


----------



## .41 Blackhawk (Mar 22, 2005)

Mike,
Got your package in Email, but can't find info on # of members in total. Need that detail.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 22, 2005)

forgot me


----------



## craig vaughan (Mar 23, 2005)

I did not receive any information.


----------



## putnamgobbler (Mar 24, 2005)

email - fmiehe@mindspring.com.  Interested in your club.  Have 5 possible members, 2 diesel tractors with implements to help with food plots, we have been QDM for the past 8 years.  Present club has excessively high dues.  Please send info.  We camp in Putnam country outside Eatonton.
thanks,
PutnamGobbler


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, to all that replied about the hunting. It looks like we are full. I may be adding another 900 ac to the club. If I do I will post for new members.


----------



## ryan (Jun 23, 2005)

interested in membership please e-mail at projectcreations@aol.com


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 10, 2005)

Did you add the other 900acres to the club?If so o you have any openings?


----------



## Big M (Jul 10, 2005)

We,  did not get the 900ac for 2005/2006, It will happen for 2006/2007.So we are full at this time.


----------



## gapacman (Jul 11, 2005)

*Club*

PM sent thanks mike.


----------

